# Instalacja bez konfiguracji jadra

## wolk

Witam,

bardzo lubie gentoo jednak bardzo nie chce mi sie konfigurowac jadra systemu, a ostatnio

zmienialem sprzet, wiec stara konfiguracja nie bedzie pasowala. Czy jest jakis sposob instalacji systemu z automatyczna konfiguracja jadra?

----------

## Garrappachc

Genkernel...

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wolk wrote:*   

> bardzo lubie gentoo jednak bardzo nie chce mi sie konfigurowac jadra systemu, a ostatnio
> 
> zmienialem sprzet, wiec stara konfiguracja nie bedzie pasowala.

 

Bez przesady. Zmienią się pewnie cztery rzeczy na krzyż (libata, eth, CPU, …?).

 *wolk wrote:*   

> Czy jest jakis sposob instalacji systemu z automatyczna konfiguracja jadra?

 

Ubuntu? <;

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Spaulding

uzyj jajca sabayona ktore ma wszystko w sobie out of the box?

```
* sys-kernel/linux-sabayon

     Available versions:  

   (2.6.30)   (~)2.6.30!m

   (2.6.30-r1)   (~)2.6.30-r1!m

   (2.6.31)   (~)2.6.31!m

   (2.6.32)   (~)2.6.32!m

   (2.6.33)   (~)2.6.33!m

   (2.6.34)   (~)2.6.34!m

   {build deblob dmraid grub kernel_linux splash symlink}

     Homepage:            http://www.sabayon.org

     Description:         Official Sabayon Linux Standard kernel image
```

----------

